# knpv training day



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

*hi all,*

*special for persons with intrest in knpv training.*
*these day was an training within spectators . *
*Its good for yourself and the dogs to work from time to time in the training with spectators on the side line.*
*It was for myself and my bouvier male Cowboy v.d. Fokrohof an exelent training day ,*
*before i wil go 21 may 2011 to the trial/examination KNPV policedog PH 1.*
*The decoys that day were very athletic and strictly.*

*you can find the video in google .*
*oefen- demonstratie dag RIOS Genemuiden .*


*greetz,*

*fokke krottje,*
*www.fokrohof.nl*


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Best wishes for a successful certification trial for you and Cowboy. This is many generatios of KNPV certified Bouviers from your kennel. I count your foundation bitch, Alma, Cindy, Anka-Cindy, Endi and then Cowboy. On Cowboy's mothers side it is Alma, Cindy, Deby-Gaby Cindy, Shiba-Gaby and then Cowboy.
I hope that Cowboy has a few quality bitches for stud service as he is an excellent dog and has an excellent pedigree of proven dogs.

Carolyn

QUOTE=Fokke Krottje;268349]*hi all,*

*special for persons with intrest in knpv training.*
*these day was an training within spectators . *
*Its good for yourself and the dogs to work from time to time in the training with spectators on the side line.*
*It was for myself and my bouvier male Cowboy v.d. Fokrohof an exelent training day ,*
*before i wil go 21 may 2011 to the trial/examination KNPV policedog PH 1.*
*The decoys that day were very athletic and strictly.*

*you can find the video in google .*
*oefen- demonstratie dag RIOS Genemuiden .*


*greetz,*

*fokke krottje,*
*www.fokrohof.nl*[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck! Go Cowboy!


----------



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

kevin holford said:


> Good luck! Go Cowboy!


 
Hi Kevin,

Thank you for the response.
I can see on the movie , that in your bouvier is an part from my line.
succes with your goals,
greetz,

Fokke Krottje


----------



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

Fokke Krottje said:


> *hi all,*
> 
> *special for persons with intrest in knpv training.*
> *these day was an training within spectators . *
> ...


 
for some people look at 
www.youtube.nl

youtube : notice : politiehondentraining Rios Genemuiden . click after this at zoeken.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Didn't work for me, just took me to my nintendo..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mioJs4NniyM


----------



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Didn't work for me, just took me to my nintendo..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mioJs4NniyM


 

Hi Gerry and all others,

For the KNPV trainingday 12 march .

click www.youtube.nl

Write in you tube : RIOS hondentraining Genemuiden
than click at zoeken.

I hope you get it now this time.
my best,
Fokke Krottje,
www.fokrohof.nl


----------

